# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  قرص ریتالین سرجلسه کنکور?

## arzhin

سلام
من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!

----------


## DR.MAM

دوست عزیز تو رو خدا ازین چیزا استفاده نکن

----------


## f.akbari

چیزای جدید رو نباید تو زمونایی که خیلی مهمن استفاده کنی
راستش رو بخوای من یه بار برا امتحان فیزیک شب رو نخوابیدم و وقتی میرفتم برا امتحان یکی خوردم
به ادم همچین انرژی میده که اگه با استرس کنکور یکی بشه ادم رو از پا در میاره
من که سر امتحان اصلا نمیتونستم تمرکز کنم اصلا ارامش نداشتم

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## arzhin

> چیزای جدید رو نباید تو زمونایی که خیلی مهمن استفاده کنی
> راستش رو بخوای من یه بار برا امتحان فیزیک شب رو نخوابیدم و وقتی میرفتم برا امتحان یکی خوردم
> به ادم همچین انرژی میده که اگه با استرس کنکور یکی بشه ادم رو از پا در میاره
> من که سر امتحان اصلا نمیتونستم تمرکز کنم اصلا ارامش نداشتم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


نمی دونم. درسا رو خوندم و بلدم.تا زیست هم خوب جواب میدم. واسه فیزیک و شیمی خسته میشم

----------


## arzhin

> چیزای جدید رو نباید تو زمونایی که خیلی مهمن استفاده کنی
> راستش رو بخوای من یه بار برا امتحان فیزیک شب رو نخوابیدم و وقتی میرفتم برا امتحان یکی خوردم
> به ادم همچین انرژی میده که اگه با استرس کنکور یکی بشه ادم رو از پا در میاره
> من که سر امتحان اصلا نمیتونستم تمرکز کنم اصلا ارامش نداشتم
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


نمی دونم. درسا رو خوندم و بلدم.تا زیست هم خوب جواب میدم. واسه فیزیک و شیمی خسته میشم

----------


## f.akbari

> نمی دونم. درسا رو خوندم و بلدم.تا زیست هم خوب جواب میدم. واسه فیزیک و شیمی خسته میشم


قهوه بهتره
من قبل ازمونا قهوه میخورم حتی اگه خیلی کم خوابیده باشم هم سر ازمون خسته نمیشم زیاد

----------


## arzhin

> قهوه بهتره
> من قبل ازمونا قهوه میخورم حتی اگه خیلی کم خوابیده باشم هم سر ازمون خسته نمیشم زیاد


قهوه ادرار آوره! کنکورم که 4_5 ساعته  :Yahoo (94): 
نمی دونم کجا گیر میاد وگرنه واسه آزمون 18 تیر قلمچی استفاده میکردم اگه بد نبود سرجلسه کنکورم میخوردم

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام
دوست عزیز من تقریبا یه ماه پیش از روی کنجکاوی مصرف کردم زیاد هم تاثیر نداره
من این نتایج رو ازش گرفتم:
2 ساعت مغزت خوب کار می کنه ولی در این حین شدیدا عرق می کنی و آب بدنت از دست میره
بعد 2 ساعت گیج میزنی یا باید بخوابی یا یکی دیگه بخوری
کلا باید تحت نظر روانپزشک مصرف بشه و در ضمن به هیچ عنوان برای کنکور توصیه نمیشه
*

----------


## tabrizcity

> قهوه ادرار آوره! کنکورم که 4_5 ساعته 
> نمی دونم کجا گیر میاد وگرنه واسه آزمون 18 تیر قلمچی استفاده میکردم اگه بد نبود سرجلسه کنکورم میخوردم


در ضمن به هیچ عنوان آزاد نمیدن باید حتما بری پیش روانپزشک برات تجویز کنه یا اینکه یکی از دوستات داشت ازش بگیری کلا از داروخونه بدون نسخته نمیتونی بگیری حتی آشنا هم باشه نمیده چون هر ورق ریتالین رو با شمارش به داروخونه میدن و پوکه رو از داروخونه تحویل می گیرن

----------


## arzhin

پس به ریسکش نمی ارزه
باس با خستگیم کنار بیام

----------


## .Mohamad.

سلام
بهتره استفاده نکنین

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> 
> من از قرص ریتالین و روبیفن که ورژن بهترش هست استفاده کردم . الانم جلومه . هیچ وابستگی داشتم . ازش هم راضیم.
> البته رعایت کردم یک سری چیزا رو
> مثلا با نصف دونه شروع کردم . 
> و مقدار مصرف از 1 دونه و نیم توی روز بیشتر نشده . ولی این روزا روزی 3 تا میخورم . 
> 
> من از داروخونه بدون نسخه گرفتم . البته آشنا داشتم . 
> روبیفن بسته ای 7 تومن . ریتالین ورقی 7 تومن خریدم . 
> ...


از اون وید هایی که گذاشتن آواتارتون معلومه در چه حد آدم نرمالی هستید ...

استارتر عزیز ریتالین یا هر قرص دیگه ای رو نمیشه بدون مشورت پزشک مصرف کرد ، شاید بگی سه ساعت کنکوره تموم میشه میره ، ولی اینو در نظر بگیر که ریتالین در مواقع تنش زا تپش قلب رو فوق العاده میبره بالا ، اگه سر کنکور دچار حمله اضطرابی بشی چی ؟ مخصوصا اون استرس کنکور ...

به نظر من یه قهوه لایت قبل کنکور بزن فقط ، کاپوچینو یا نسکافه ، حتی سراغ اسپرسو هم نرو چون کافئینش بالاس و کافئین هم سطح تحمل استرس و اضطراب رو میاره پایین .  یه نوشابه هایپ هم با خودت ببر سر جلسه 10 دیقه قبل از این که کم بیاری استفاده کن ؛ مثلا اگه بعد از زیست خسته میشی قبل از اینکه زیست رو شروع کنی نصفش رو بخور .

----------


## gallant

قهوه ی عادی بخوری که مث من باشی خوابتم میگیره تازه :Yahoo (4): ی چیز میگم بدون ضرر کاملاااا کاربردی :Yahoo (15): شما فقط بتونی قبل ازمون یه فنجون اسپرسو بخوری توی ازمون که هیچی شبشم خسته نیسی!البته همونجور که مستحضر هستین مزه ی زهر مار میده ولی خب بعدش کلا سروحالی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Navid70

ببین من و یکی رفیقام 6 ماهی مصرف کردیم هیچ مشکلی هم نداشتیم البته اون هنوز میخوره و من دیگه نگرفتم.
مشکل اینه این قرصا بساز نساز داره بعلاوه بار اول اصلا حس خوبی ندارن یعنی اگه میخوای مصرف کنی باید یه هفته قبل کنکور با دوز کم شروع کنی(اکثرا یه بار میخورن با دوز بالا حالشون بد میشه و دلیل نظرات منفی همینه) حالا میل خودته ولی واسه خود کنکور اصلا حرکت جالبی نیست بخوری.
انرژیم چرت میگن کم میکنه یا موقته تا 12 ساعت مثل جغد بیداری.

----------


## Mr Sky

*یه ردبول ربع ساعت قبل آزمون یکی هم بعد دروس عمومی بخور ...قبلش زیاد مایعات نخور چون wcنیاز میشی*

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام
> من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!


عوارض سنگینی داره.اگه یهت نسازه آریتمی قلبی شاید بگیری و کنکور کلا از دست بدی....خدایی نکرده شاید زندگیتو....

----------


## Egotist

2تا هابپ بگیر ببر سرجلسه خو

----------


## Amin-jh

عجب... :Yahoo (35): 
انجمن کنکور بهانس پس
اینجا همه دکترن ماشالله

----------


## sajad564

ریتالین نخوووووووووور(میپرسی چرا؟)چون من نخوردم بهت حسودیم میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## khaan

خستگی باید دلیلش مشخص بشه و متناسب با دلیلش درمان بشه.
افسردگی و کم خونبی و کم خوابی و مشکلات هورمونی تیروئید و ... شایع ترین دلیل ها هستن اگه اینها نبودن داروهایی همچون بوپروپیون و مدافنیل و ...

----------


## yasintabriz

یه کاری هم که میتونی انجام بدی اینه که یه حبه قند بخوری.من خودم وقتی اختصاصیارو شرو میکنم میخورمش و خیلی زود قند خونم رو میبره بالا. اگه یکم هم آب بخوری که دیگه عالی میشه.
تنها راه قانونی ریتالین گرفتن اینه که روانپزشک تجویز کنه و بری تو معاونت غذا و دارو پرونده باز کنی و اونا بهت یه داروخونه معرفی میکنن که از اونجا بگیری.سر پوکه هم خیلی حساسن. عوارضش اونجور که میگن نیست ولی اگه آلرژی دارویی ایجاد کنه خیلی خطرناکه.
ضمنا روبیفن نسخه بهترشده نیست.ریتالین رو سوئیس میسازه ولی روبیفن رو اسپانیا و از تفاوت قیمتشون هم معلومه در حالی که هردوتاشون یه ماده دارویی(متیل فنیدات) هستن و حتی تاثیر سوئیسیش یکم بیشتره.

----------


## Arya3f

من كه تا حالا قيافه شو هم نديدم ولي پارسال دوم دبيرستان سر امتحان هندسه ي خرداد يكي از دوستام خورد البته نه سر امتحان روز قبلش واسه خوندن درس خورد ازش پرسيدم گفت وقتي ميخوري بدجوري داغ ميكني جوري كه انگار رفتي سواحل اسپانيا تو اوايل ماه ژوئن ولي گفت مثل اسب خوندم هيچي بارش نبود شد ١٩ من شدم ١٨/٥🙂

----------


## sajad564

> من كه تا حالا قيافه شو هم نديدم ولي پارسال دوم دبيرستان سر امتحان هندسه ي خرداد يكي از دوستام خورد البته نه سر امتحان روز قبلش واسه خوندن درس خورد ازش پرسيدم گفت وقتي ميخوري بدجوري داغ ميكني جوري كه انگار رفتي سواحل اسپانيا تو اوايل ماه ژوئن ولي گفت مثل اسب خوندم هيچي بارش نبود شد ١٩ من شدم ١٨/٥������


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_قهوه تلخ تلخ راه حله_

----------


## John4954

قهوه خوبه ولی به شرط کم مصرف مردن
من قهوه فوری پریما دارم اگر بخورمش به ده دقیقه نکشیده آرامش عجیبی بهم دست میده با توانایی زیاد برای انجام کار. 
توی امتحانا یک شب خوردم کلا ریختم بهم تا دو روز. تپش قلب گرفتم با لرزش دست.ولی آب بخورین برید دستشویی زودتر دفع میشه درست میشه😁

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.BamBam

یا حضرت فیللللل خدا یا ما را از شر شیاطین حفظ بنما :Yahoo (77):

----------


## saj8jad

به نظرم جزء اعتیاد فایده ای نداره ، بازم خوددانی  :Y (551):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام
> من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!


چرا آدم عاقل و بالغ و سالم  همچین چیزایی به ذهنش برسه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*من دو-سه ماه استفاده کردم...
چیزی خوبی نیست... درکل...
واقعا معتادش میشی... بعد از اینکه قطع میکنی بازدهت یهو افت میکنه... انگار بدنت عادت کرده بهش... البته تو یه روز اتفاق خاصی نمیفته... تو طولانی مدت بهتر جواب میده...
به این راحتیا گیر نمیاد... حتما باید یه متخصص تجویز کرده باشه...که اگر هم بخوای از داروخونه بگیری ازت کارت شناسایی میخواد و مشخصاتت رو مینویسه...*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*بهتر مشکلت رو ریشه یابی کنی... ممکنه از کم خونی و افسردگی و کم کاری تیرویید و... باشه...
متخصص طب سنتی بهتر میتونه درمانت کنه به نظر من*

----------


## Amin-jh

> *من دو-سه ماه استفاده کردم...
> چیزی خوبی نیست... درکل...
> واقعا معتادش میشی... بعد از اینکه قطع میکنی بازدهت یهو افت میکنه... انگار بدنت عادت کرده بهش... البته تو یه روز اتفاق خاصی نمیفته... تو طولانی مدت بهتر جواب میده...
> به این راحتیا گیر نمیاد... حتما باید یه متخصص تجویز کرده باشه...که اگر هم بخوای از داروخونه بگیری ازت کارت شناسایی میخواد و مشخصاتت رو مینویسه...*


بعضی دوستان که میگن نمیدن اصلا ؟
شما مطمنی با نوشتن مشخصات میتونیم بگیریم ؟با توجه به اینکه من 17 سالمه ؟!

----------


## Dayi javad

نخورین آقا نخورین

----------


## atena.p

منم میخوام اینکارو بکنم چون تمرکزو بالا میبره مخصوصا ت عمومیا اگگه یه سوالو بخوای دو بار بخونی بخاطر عدم تمرکز کلی وقت کم میاری اما قبلش باید بری دکتر چون اون روز استرس زیاده تپش قلب کلا بالاس و ریتالین هم تپش قلب رو بیشتر میکنه ممکنه سر جلسه مشکلی پیش بیاد برات!تا دکتر نرفتی استفاده نکن

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام
> من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!


سلام خسته نباشید ،
از اونجایی که ریتالین واسه پیدا کردنش اذیت میشی ، 
پیشنهاد بنده به شما استفاده از ه.ر.و.ئینه ، 
خیلیم راحت گیر میاد البته ، سر باغ فردوس !

رفع اسپم : اگه بقیه تونستن بدون این چیزا امتحان بدن شما هم میتونی دوست عزیز ، علت اینکه سر جلسه هم اذیت میشی واسه اینکه وقتی داری خونه یا کتابخونه درس میخونی خودتو عادت ندادی که 4 5 ساعت بدون استراحت بشینی سر درس ! بدن واسه انجام هرکاری نیاز به تمرین و عادت داره ! سخت و آسونم نداره ! 
من خودم موقع امتحانای ترم سیگار زیاد میکشیدم ، خیال میکردم نیکوتین داره اروم میکنه ! ولی خب در اصل مشکلی نبود بدون سیگارم حل میشد !
الان سیگارو گذاشتم کنار ، درس میخونم ، بازدهیم بهترم شده

----------


## khaan

> بعضی دوستان که میگن نمیدن اصلا ؟
> شما مطمنی با نوشتن مشخصات میتونیم بگیریم ؟با توجه به اینکه من 17 سالمه ؟!


نه دوست عزیز هیچ داروخونه ای نمیتونه چنین کاری بکنه. این که داروخونه مشخصات بنویسه و بده کذب هست. 
شما اول باید نسخه متخصص اعصاب ( مغزواعصاب یا اعصاب و روان؛ در مورد اطفال فوق تخصص اعصاب اطفال هم قبوله) رو ببرین اداره غذا و دارو تا بهتون حواله مخصوص بدن و اون حواله مخصوص رو تحویل داروخونه بدین و ریتالین بگیرین.  هیچ راه دیگه ای برای تهیه کردنش از داروخونه نیست امکان هم نداره که داروخونه ای سر خود ریتالین بدون حواله و نسخه فروخته باشه مگه اینکه جنسش دزدی باشه و در سیستم موجودی داروخانه ثبت نشده باشه.  تازه همون گرفتن حواله هم خودش مصیبتی هست اگه سنت زیاد باشه میگن که باید وضعیت اعتیادت هم مشخص بشه و آزمایش اعتیاد هم بدی. بازار آزاد هم قیمتش 10 الی 20 برابر داروخانه هست اصلا هم نمیشه بهشون اعتماد کرد.
من خودم تا پارسال میخوردم ولی دیگه گذاشتم کنار چون به هیچ دردی نمیخوره فقط بچه های بیش فعال ازش خیر دیدن. 

شما اگه مشکلت خواب آلودگی هست به پزشک مراجعه کن و مشکلت رو باهاش مطرح کن تا آزمایش های کم خونی و تیروئید و ... رو بنویسه اگه چیزی نشون نداد میری متخصص اعصاب تا داروی محرک بهت بده. اونم محرک های بدون عوارض؛ نه ریتالین ! ریتالین آخر کاره وقتی که هیچ دارویی جواب نداده باشه. البته ممکنه پزشکتون مطمعن باشه که ریتالین براتون مشکلی پیش نمیاره و همون اول کار ریتالین بده که در این صورت با توجه به تحت نظر بودن توسط پزشک میشه راحت مصرفش کرد. 

ضمنا؛ این سیگار و رفیق ناباب و این چرندیات موند تو دهه هشتاد. الان الگوی جدید اعتیاد که در حال گسترشه همین گرایش به داروهای محرک هست. دوستان ناباب هم افرادی هستن که چرت و پرت های مواد گستران جامعه رو منتشر میکنن که خلبانان آمریکا قبل از انجام ماموریت هاشون 2 تا ریتالین میخورن و جراحان اروپا قبل از جراحیشون یه ریتالین و یه پروپرانولول میخورن و ....   
نمیخوام بگم شما بچه هستی و ممکنه فریب بخوری و معتاد بشی؛ ولی با احتیاط و اگاهی قدم بزار توی مسیری که میخوای طی کنی

----------


## Navid70

> \n\nنه دوست عزیز هیچ داروخونه ای نمیتونه چنین کاری بکنه. این که داروخونه مشخصات بنویسه و بده کذب هست. \nشما اول باید نسخه متخصص اعصاب ( مغزواعصاب یا اعصاب و روان؛ در مورد اطفال فوق تخصص اعصاب اطفال هم قبوله) رو ببرین اداره غذا و دارو تا بهتون حواله مخصوص بدن و اون حواله مخصوص رو تحویل داروخونه بدین و ریتالین بگیرین.  هیچ راه دیگه ای برای تهیه کردنش از داروخونه نیست امکان هم نداره که داروخونه ای سر خود ریتالین بدون حواله و نسخه فروخته باشه مگه اینکه جنسش دزدی باشه و در سیستم موجودی داروخانه ثبت نشده باشه.  تازه همون گرفتن حواله هم خودش مصیبتی هست اگه سنت زیاد باشه میگن که باید وضعیت اعتیادت هم مشخص بشه و آزمایش اعتیاد هم بدی. بازار آزاد هم قیمتش 10 الی 20 برابر داروخانه هست اصلا هم نمیشه بهشون اعتماد کرد.\nمن خودم تا پارسال میخوردم ولی دیگه گذاشتم کنار چون به هیچ دردی نمیخوره فقط بچه های بیش فعال ازش خیر دیدن. \n\nشما اگه مشکلت خواب آلودگی هست به پزشک مراجعه کن و مشکلت رو باهاش مطرح کن تا آزمایش های کم خونی و تیروئید و ... رو بنویسه اگه چیزی نشون نداد میری متخصص اعصاب تا داروی محرک بهت بده. اونم محرک های بدون عوارض؛ نه ریتالین ! ریتالین آخر کاره وقتی که هیچ دارویی جواب نداده باشه. البته ممکنه پزشکتون مطمعن باشه که ریتالین براتون مشکلی پیش نمیاره و همون اول کار ریتالین بده که در این صورت با توجه به تحت نظر بودن توسط پزشک میشه راحت مصرفش کرد. \n\nضمنا؛ این سیگار و رفیق ناباب و این چرندیات موند تو دهه هشتاد. الان الگوی جدید اعتیاد که در حال گسترشه همین گرایش به داروهای محرک هست. دوستان ناباب هم افرادی هستن که چرت و پرت های مواد گستران جامعه رو منتشر میکنن که خلبانان آمریکا قبل از انجام ماموریت هاشون 2 تا ریتالین میخورن و جراحان اروپا قبل از جراحیشون یه ریتالین و یه پروپرانولول میخورن و ....   \nنمیخوام بگم شما بچه هستی و ممکنه فریب بخوری و معتاد بشی؛ ولی با احتیاط و اگاهی قدم بزار توی مسیری که میخوای طی کنی


\n\n
من مخالف اعتیاد روانیش نیستم و صحبتای شما رو قبول دارم.اینطوریم نیست اکثر داروخونه ها ازاد میدن ولی باید اشنا باشید ورقی 35 هم هست قیمت ازادش.یه متخصص اشنا راحت نسخه میده هزینه ریتالینم با دفترچه 7 تومنه نیازی به حواله و چیزای دیگه نداره.

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin-jh


بعضی دوستان که میگن نمیدن اصلا ؟
شما مطمنی با نوشتن مشخصات میتونیم بگیریم ؟با توجه به اینکه من 17 سالمه ؟!


داداش خط اخر همون متن رو با دقت بخون...





به این راحتیا گیر نمیاد... حتما باید یه متخصص تجویز کرده باشه...که اگر هم بخوای از داروخونه بگیری ازت کارت شناسایی میخواد و مشخصاتت رو مینویسه...*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atena.p


منم میخوام اینکارو بکنم چون تمرکزو بالا میبره مخصوصا ت عمومیا اگگه یه سوالو بخوای دو بار بخونی بخاطر عدم تمرکز کلی وقت کم میاری اما قبلش باید بری دکتر چون اون روز استرس زیاده تپش قلب کلا بالاس و ریتالین هم تپش قلب رو بیشتر میکنه ممکنه سر جلسه مشکلی پیش بیاد برات!تا دکتر نرفتی استفاده نکن


 مرکز فقط با تمرین بهتر میشه!!

ریتالین اثر نداره...
ریتالین ماده اولیه شیشه یا هرویینه (دقیق یادم نیست که کدومشه)
ماده ای که خیلی از افرادی که با عالم غیب سر و کار دارن و تو کار احضار ارواح هستن استفاده میکنن... خیلی تفاسیر جالبی داشت این ریتالین... از ی پزشکی شنیده بودم!!


این متن رو هم بخونید همگی دوستان...


تحقیقات جدید در زمینه استفاده از مواد مقلد سیستم سمپاتیک ( آمفتامین ها و مت آمفتامین ها ) که با نام تجاری کریستال ، شیشه قرص های استازی و ریتالین در انواع خوردنی و کشیدنی و تزریقی باعث تحریک قسمتی از مغز میشه که تعادلات ارادی رو در حدی تقریبا حدود 2 درصد قرار میده


برای همین افراد معتاد به این مواد در ابتدا بسیار با تمرکز هستند و ذهنشان قوی است 
اما فرآیند وحشتناکی در این بین رخ میده
@konkurtv
از یک نورون به طور ارادی اگر زیاد کار بکشیم موجب مرگ اون میشیم و چون نورون ها میتوز و میوز ندارند که مجدد ساخته بشن این افراد در حد فاجعه به این مواد معتاد میشن و بعد مدتی دچار اختلالات جنون آمیز میشن


ماده ای در مغز پس از مرگ تولید میشه به نام دی متیل تریپتامین که به اختصار DMT  می نویسن
@konkurtv
در دهه ی پایانی قرن بیستم باور ها بر این بود که این ماده علت مرگ مغزی است
بعد ها در نتایج یکسری آزمایش مشخص شد که تجزیه ی مواد درون سیناپسی و انتقال دهنده های عصبی منتهی به تولید دی ام تی میشه
@konkurtv
این ماده قوی ترین توهم زا است


در امریکای لاتین برای برقراری ارتباط با روح مردگان از این ماده استفاده میشه که از دل قورباقه مرداب با روش کروماتوگرافی میتوان آن را تهیه کرد ( البته شما اینکارو نکنیا )


عده ای که این ماده رو تجربه کردند ابراز داشتند که با موجوداتی 100 درصد واقعی ولی فرازمینی ملاقات کردند که از جمله ی آن ها می توان به کارلوس کاستاندا عارف امخریکای لاتین اشاره کرد
@konkurtv
ارتباط یک ماده ی شیمیایی با دنیای فرزمینی و دنیای مردگان و ارواح در یک تحقیق 7 ساله بررسی شد...*

----------


## Amin-jh

> *
> 
> داداش خط اخر همون متن رو با دقت بخون...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به این راحتیا گیر نمیاد... حتما باید یه متخصص تجویز کرده باشه...که اگر هم بخوای از داروخونه بگیری ازت کارت شناسایی میخواد و مشخصاتت رو مینویسه...*


اخ ببخشید اصلا حواسم نبود...
این روزا حواس م اصلا سرجاش نیس
شاید به خاطر همین تجویز کرد دکتر...

----------


## m.r.asadi95

> سلام
> من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!


 سلام دوست عزیز من خم مشکل شما رو دارم .ولی با یه راه هایی بهتر شدم .2 تا چیز کمک میکنه . شب قبل آزمون ریاد و خوب بخوابید مثلا شب ساعت 10 .و این که سره جلسه با خودتون خوراکی زیاد ببرین .اینا برای من خیلی تاثیر داشت

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام
> من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!


به ی بار که کیف نداره.باس بلند مدت مصرف کنی تا اثرشو ببینی...بهتره ورزش کنی و تو این ایام طناب بزنی.

----------


## میلاد خان

> سلام
> من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!


ریتالین تمرکز رو شدیدا میبره بالا 
استرس میاره
ممکنه بهت نسازه و تشنج کنی 
در کل خوبه ولی خودسرانه نه تو جلسه کنکورم برای اولین بار باشه اصلن ب صلاحت نیست

----------


## f.r.ch.m.7871

> ریتالین تمرکز رو شدیدا میبره بالا 
> استرس میاره
> ممکنه بهت نسازه و تشنج کنی 
> در کل خوبه ولی خودسرانه نه تو جلسه کنکورم برای اولین بار باشه اصلن ب صلاحت نیست


این تاپیک مال پارسال نیس؟!|:

----------


## DrPr

قرص نداريم كه بخوريم درسارو ياد بگيريم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Yalda_ams_

*یکی از دوستای من میخوره و ترازاش میرن بالا نمیدونم سر ازمون چیکار میکنه ولی همینکه موقع درس خوندن بازدهیتو میبره بالاهم خوبه عین شوکولات هم دم دستش هست یبار پیک اورد واسش سر کلاس بودیم به بقیه هم میده اگه بخوان خیلی میخوره هر چند ساعت یبار میخوره من فک میکردم یبار میخوری کارشو میکنه ولی زیاد باید بخوری مخدره دیگه هر چی بیشتر میخوری بیشر محتاج میشی با کم بودن دیگه روت تاثیر نمیذاره نامردیه*

----------


## Sami_S

چند سالی میان دانشجویان مد شده که برای بیدار ماندن در شب امتحان از قرص ریتالین استفاده کنند که اگر چه باعث تمرکز در شب امتحان می‌شود ولی مضراتش بیشتر از محسناتش است و اگر به همین گونه ادامه یابد پزشکان و مهندسانی خمار تحویل جامعه می‌دهیم. 
”سرگرم تفریحات و بگو و بخندهامان بودیم که دیدیم امتحانات آخر ترم نزدیک است و ما حتی نمی‌دانیم جریان درس‌ها چیست، چه برسد به این که بخواهیم امتحانش را پس بدهیم. از اظطراب شب‌ها کابوس می‌دیدم تا با راهنمایی یکی از دوستان از قرص ریتالین استفاده کردم و بعد از یک ساعت که قرض اثر کرد با تمرکز توانستم کتاب را بخوانم و نمره‌ی خوبی بگیرم.”
این‌ها را محمد دانشجوی سال آخر رشته توانبخشی می‌گوید. او درباره استفاده از قرض ریتالین در میان دانشجویان می‌گوید: "قبل از امتحان که وارد هر کدام از حوزه‌های امتحانی شوی، عده‌ای را با سر و وضع آشفته و چشم های بادکرده می‌بینی که در کنار هم ایستاده‌اند و گپ می‌زنند. با نزدیک شدن ساعت شروع امتحان، چند نفر از این جمع‌ها جدا می‌شوند با بلعیدن یک یا دو قرص شب امتحان خودشان را آماده‌ی آزمون می‌کنند.‌”
می‌پرسم قرص شب امتحان دیگر چیست که بی‌درنگ می‌شنوم:” نام تجاری این قرص‌ها ریتالین است و در بین دانشجویان برای تمرکز برای شب های امتحان استفاده می‌شود.”
ریتالین در سال 1954 به بازار دارویی جهان عرضه شد که در ابتدا دارویی برای درمان افسردگی، خواب آلودگی در طول روز و سندرم خستگی مزمن بود اما به تدریج و با مطالعات بیشتر از آن در درمان بچه‌های بیش فعال استفاده شد اما در سال 1998، دانشجویان، دانش‌آموزان دبیرستانی و نوجوانانی که قصد داشتند در شبهای امتحان بیدار بمانند به مصرف کنندگان قهار این قرص پیوستند.
محمد رضا عظیمی مشاوره و روانشناس خانواده با اشاره به این مطلب که دانشجویان بیشتر از قرص‌های روانگردان مانند گرامادون، ریتالین و شیشه استفاده می‌کنند می‌گوید:‌یکی از دلایل استفاده از این قرص‌ها الگو برداری و نقش پذیری از گروه هدف است.
وی ادامه می‌دهد: تقویت حافظه، افزایش تمرکز و دقت دانشجویان در هنگام درس خواندن به ویژه شب‌های امتحان از علل گرایش دانشجویان به قرص ریتالین است.
این روانشناس با اشاره به این که فرد بعد از مدتی که قرض را به طور موقتی و برای موقعیت‌های خاصی استفاده می کند به مرور به این ماده اعتیاد پیدا می‌کند، ادامه می‌دهد: زرد شدن رنگ پوست، مشکلات کبدی، نارسایی کلیه، اضطراب، بی‌قراری، پرخاشگری، رفتار عصبی از عوارض روحی و جسمی شایع در این افراد است و بعد از مدتی فرد را از پا در می آورد.*داروی کودکان بیش فعال،دوپینگ دانشجویان در شب امتحان شد*
مهر نوشت: داروی "ریتالین" که برای کنترل کودکان بیش فعال بکار می رود امروز داروی محبوب دانشجویان شب امتحانی شده است. دارویی که عوارض آن بهایی بیش از چند ساعت بیدار ماندن برای درس خواندن دارد اما دانشجویان از آن بی خبرند.
متیل فنیدات (Methylphenidate) که بیشتر به نام تجاری آن ریتالین (Ritalin) شناخته می شود از مشتقات گروه آمفتامین ها است که برای درمان بیش فعالی، نشانه های نارکولپسی و برخی از مبتلایان به افسردگی تجویز می شود. از این دارو همچنین در درمان خواب آلودگی مزمن (Narcolepsy) در میان افراد میانسال و کهنسال استفاده می شود.مصرف این دارو برای افراد دارای اضطراب زیاد، فشار عصبی، عصبانیت همراه با بی قراری، حساسیت مفرط نسبت به دارو، فشار خون بالا، گلوکوم، افسردگی های قابل درمان با داروهای ضد افسردگی رایج، تیک های حرکتی و کودکان زیر 6 سال منع می شود.**اطلاعات دارویی*احتمال وابستگی به دارو و سوء استفاده از دارو بسته به میزان، نحوه مصرف و فرد استفاده کننده است. اگرچه وابستگی جسمانی به ریتالین همانند مواد مخدری نظیر تریاک و شبه مرفین ها گزارش نشده است اما پزشکان بر وابستگی روانی و نیاز به افزایش میزان مصرف آن که پدیده تحمل نامیده می شود اتفاق نظر دارند.این دارو فقط برای افرادی تجویز می شود که سابقه کامل آنها به طور دقیق ارزیابی شود و برای بیمارانی با واکنش حاد استرس نباید تجویز شود. در مصرف طولانی مدت دارو، بهتر است آزمایش های منظم شمارش سلول های خونی، شمارش افتراقی و شمارش پلاکت ها نیز انجام شود و در صورت عدم بهبودی پس از یک ماه مصرف باید دارو را قطع کرد.**موارد منع مصرف*این دارو نباید برای درمان حالتهای خستگی مفرط طبیعی، افسردگی و سایکوزها استفاده شود و نیاز به ادامه مصرف دارو باید مرتب ارزیابی شود و در زمان تعطیلات و زمانهایی که استرس فرد کم است، مصرف کاهش یافته یا قطع شود.**عوارض مصرف بیش از اندازه*افزایش درجه حرارت بدن، بی نظمی در ضربان قلب، سردرد و تهوع، افزایش فشارخون و تشنج از عوارض مصرف بیش از اندازه ریتالین است.**تاریخچه مصرف ریتالین*"متیل فنیدیت" با نام تجاری "ریتالین" توسط کمپانی داروسازی "نوارتین" در سال 1954 به بازار دارویی دنیا عرضه شد. در ابتدا قرار بود این دارو برای درمان افسردگی، خواب آلودگی در طول روز و سندرم خستگی مزمن استفاده شود اما به تدریج با پیشرفت علم و تجربه های گوناگون مشخص شد می توان از این دارو در درمان کودکانی که دچار اختلال بیش فعالی و کم توجهی هستند (ADHD) نیز استفاده کرد.قرص "ریتالین" خواصی شبیه آمفتامین (قرص مشهور اکستازی) دارد و دانشجویان کالجهای آمریکا و استرالیا به دلیل تأثیر آن در درمان خواب آلودگی در طول روز، برای درس خواندن و یا مهمانی های شبانه شان چند عدد از این قرصها را مصرف می کردند.در سالهای اخیر مصرف خودسرانه این دارو در کشورها رو به افزایش گذاشت و گزارشهای متعددی وجود دارد که برخی از افراد برای بیدار ماندن در شبهای امتحان از قرص های ریتالین استفاده می کنند تا بتوانند چندین ساعت متوالی بیدار مانده و به شکل غیر معمولی تمرکز خود را در مدت طولانی حفظ کنند.مصرف کنندگان تصور می کنند ریتالین بی خطر است در حالی که عوارض مصرف خودسرانه این قرص ها می تواند در حد مواد دیگر نظیر کوکایین و آمفتامین باشد و پزشکان و روانپزشکان با صراحت اعلام می کنند ترک کردن داروهای محرک آمفتامینی نظیر ریتالین و اکستازی، بسیار سخت تر و پیچیده تر از سایر مواد مخدر است.استفاده محدود و کنترل شده ریتالین باعث عادت کردن بدن مصرف کننده به دوزهای پایین و در نتیجه ایجاد علاقه فرد به استفاده از دوزهای بالاتر و حتی مصرف داروهای سنگین تر و خطرناک تر می شود. علاوه بر آن تاکنون در چند مورد سوء مصرف ریتالین منجر به مرگ شده است.**شایع ترین عوارض مصرف خود سرانه قرص های ریتالین*عصبی شدن و بی خوابی
حالت تهوع و استفراغ
احساس سرگیجه و سردرد
تغییرات ضربان قلب و فشار خون که معمولا به صورت افزایش است
خارش و جوش های پوست
دردهای شکمی، کاهش وزن و مشکلات معده
مصرف دائمی و اعتیاد (وابستگی)
بروز حالت های روان پریشی (جنون) و علایم وابستگی به ریتالین
بروز افسردگی پس از قطع مصرف**نظرات متخصصان*دکتر خیرالله غلامی استاد دانشکده داروسازی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران در باره مصرف ریتالین و تاثیرات سوء آن می گوید: این دارو از دسته آمفتامین ها است و تحریک کننده سیستم عصبی محسوب می شود. این دارو برای برخی از بیماریها کاربرد دارد اما مصرف خودسرانه آن به کاهش کارآیی سیستم مغز و اعصاب مرکزی منجر می شود.وی یادآور می شود: دانشجویانی که فکر می کنند شب امتحان باید درس بخوانند باید بدانند که همانطور که خواندن لازم است، خوابیدن هم لازم است. چرا که زمانی که مغز وارد فاز پردازش اطلاعات می شود در صورتی که مغز استراحت کند این پردازش اطلاعات به نحو مطلوبی صورت می گیرد.دکتر غلامی اضافه کرد: در صورتی که استراحت وجود نداشته باشد مغز نمی تواند آن اطلاعات را پردازش کند پس بیدار ماندن طولانی نمی تواند کمک زیادی به یادگیری در شب امتحان کند.وی اظهار داشت: داروی ریتالین از سوی پزشک برای کودکان بیش فعال تجویز می شود و خواب را کم می کند اما این موضوع که افراد بالغ به منظور افزایش یادگیری و زمان بیشتر بیدار ماندن از آن استفاده می کنند دارای عوارضی خواهد بود که شناخته شده ترین آن پرخاشگری و ایجاد اختلال در سیستم اعصاب مرکزی است.متخصص داروسازی بالینی در مورد نحوه دسترسی به این دارو از سوی دانشجویان می گوید: این دارو بدون نسخه فروخته نمی شود و افرادی که آن را مصرف می کنند به صورت غیرقانونی آنها را بدست می آورند.افسانه صادقی سرپرست دفتر مرکزی مشاوره وزارت بهداشت در مورد گزارش سوء مصرف ریتالین در فضای خوابگاهها می گوید: معمولاً به دلیل آشنایی دانشجویان علوم پزشکی با عوارض دارویی، این دارو از سوی آنها مصرف نمی شود اما با این وجود مراکز مشاوره گزارشی از سوء مصرف ریتالین در دانشگاهها نداشته اند.وی افزود: دفاتر مشاوره سعی می کنند دانشجویان را با نکات متعددی در مورد مخدرها آشنا کنند و به همین منظور ویژه نامه ای برای ریتالین و عوارض مصرف آن تهیه شد و در قالب مجله عمومی در سطح دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی و خوابگاهها به منظور آشنایی هرچه بیشتر دانشجویان با مشکلات مصرف این نوع داروها توزیع شد.دکتر حبیب الله منصوری مدیر دانشجویی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران نیز در این باره گفت: مصرف ریتالین به دلیل مشخص بودن عوارض ناخوشایند آن از سوی دانشجویان علوم پزشکی استقبال نمی شود ولی مصرف این دارو در میان دانشجویان به دلیل نبود آشنایی با عوارض آن است که باید آگاهی های لازم در این خصوص داده شود.

----------


## Yalda_ams_

*میگفت دوستش قبل کنکور خورده خیلیم خوب بوده اون شخصم فک کنم 113 یا 13 اورده بود اون سال میگه با پروپانول میخوره استرسش بره با اتانول بخورید روشن شیدنخورید خیلیا بدبخت شدن با خوردنش نگید واسه من پیش نمیاد یبار یکی از دانشگاه تهران اومده بود مدرسه ما راجع به این مسایل حرف بزنه فقط بهتون میگم نخورید*

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

بابا این سوسول بازیا چیه
مرد باید با چوب کبریت پلکاشو وا نگه داره...  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن: ریتالین برای کوتاه مدت شاید نتیجه خوبی بهتون بده، ولی مضراتش بعدا بدجور گریبان گیرتون میشه...

----------


## ZAPATA

ما که همین طوریش قرص نخورده شارژیم ..... هی خودمونو میزنیم به در و دیوار تا کمی آروم تر شیم به کار و زندگیمون برسیم ... ها والا .....  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Divergent

نوشابه ی انرژی زا چی؟ من تا حالا امتحان نکردم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Divergent

> ما که همین طوریش قرص نخورده شارژیم ..... هی خودمونو میزنیم به در و دیوار تا کمی آروم تر شیم به کار و زندگیمون برسیم ... ها والا .....


خوش بحالت .. من دارم از افسردگی و ناراحتی میمیرم

----------


## The JoKer

من که میگم  
خیلی شیک گل بازی کنین و با کله های داااغ چت بازی کنین  آخرش هم کره خوری کنین و بعدش هم یه گوشه لش کنین !!!! 
البته اهل دلاش این متن رو درک میکنن  :Yahoo (4): 

بابا اخه این کارا چیه  اینا همش ضرر داره من که هر کسی رو دیدم که به هر دلیلی به یک ماده ای رو اورد بدبخت شد 
حالا چی ماری جوانا باشه چی قرص برای کنکور !!! تهش بدبختی 

از ماگفتن بود

----------


## The JoKer

> نوشابه ی انرژی زا چی؟ من تا حالا امتحان نکردم


راستش من توی همین انجمن مصاحبه یک نفر رو خوندم گفت هایپ خوردم به جای این که تمرکز و انرژیم بیش تر بشه دستشویی ام گرفت 
اخر سرم 15 مین از وقتم پرید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Divergent

> راستش من توی همین انجمن مصاحبه یک نفر رو خوندم گفت هایپ خوردم به جای این که تمرکز و انرژیم بیش تر بشه دستشویی ام گرفت 
> اخر سرم 15 مین از وقتم پرید


ازمون بعدی یه امتحانی میکنم .. ساعت ۱۰ که میشه خوابم میگیره ... سوالا رو پنج تا درمیون میخونم اگه فکر کردنی هم باشه که بیخیالش میشم .. خیلی ناراحتم ترازام همه افت کرده

----------


## The JoKer

> ازمون بعدی یه امتحانی میکنم .. ساعت ۱۰ که میشه خوابم میگیره ... سوالا رو پنج تا درمیون میخونم اگه فکر کردنی هم باشه که بیخیالش میشم .. خیلی ناراحتم ترازام همه افت کرده


خوابتون میگیره ؟!!!! :Yahoo (21): 
اخه چه طوری ؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## artim

ریتالین دراز مدت هست و اعتیاد اور با یکی دو بار خوردن درست نمیشه حال ادم بدترم میشه

----------


## Divergent

> خوابتون میگیره ؟!!!!
> اخه چه طوری ؟


مثلا شما اخر شب که خسته اید میبینید مغزتون نمیکشه فقط میخواید بخوابید .. من سر ازمون اینجوریم ..

----------


## Lovelife

ینی چه تمرکز آدم بالا میره؟
یهو انیشتین میشی ینی؟
سوالایی که بلد نیستیو هم حل میکنی؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> ینی چه تمرکز آدم بالا میره؟
> یهو انیشتین میشی ینی؟
> سوالایی که بلد نیستیو هم حل میکنی؟


یه سریالی قبلنا پخش میشد (که البته ادامه نیافت!) .... اسمش دقیق یادم نیست ! :: موضوش سر یه پسری بود که خیلی باهوش بود ..... هوشش به حدی بود ... یه جا میره بیمارستان ... یه بیماری هست که دکترا گفته بودن نمیشه کار سریع واسش انجام داد .... بعدش اونم میره چندتا کتاب پزشکی برمیداره میخونه و راه درمانشو پیدا میکنه  :Yahoo (20):  :: احتمالن این قرصه شبیه این جور معجزاتو داره !
....................
البته سریالش قشنگ بود و حیف که دیگه ادامه نداشت .... ! :: فکر کنم یادم بیاد میگم !

----------


## Divergent

سریال لیمیت لس .. پسره قرص میخوره حافظش خیلی قوی میشه .. یه کتاب رو با یه روخونی حفظ میشه .. قرص اینجوری نداریم؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

خیلی از افرادی که بیش فعالی ذهنی دارن مثل خود من جرات نمیکنن برن سمت ریتالین. بعد یه سریا که هیچیشون هم نیست جو میگیرتشون میخوان ریتالین بخورن ! اونم سر جلسه کنکور !!!

از همین الان خودتون رو بدبخت نکنید لطفا ...

----------


## AmirAria

جدی کسی انرژی زا امتحان کرده ؟ ضرر نداره مام یه امتحانی بکنیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## am3175

اگر کسی از دوستان میخواد ریتالین بخوره از الان باید بخوره و بعد کنکورم دوزشو کم کم کاهش بده 
من یه زمانی میخوردم راستش اوایلش خیلی خوب بود خوابم خیلی کم شده بود اما بعدش تاثیرش کمتر شد 
البته به نظرم به جای ریتالین قبل ساعتای 7یک فنجون قهوه قبل کنکور بخورید بعدشم یه هایپ رو تو بطری نوشابه بریزید و بعد عمومی ها بخورید حتما قبل کنکور دستشویی برید و مثانتون رو خالی کنید ..هایپ روهم به صورت تدریجی بخورید نه یک جا ودرضمن حتما موقعی که میخواید هایپ رو تو بطری نوشابه بریزید گازش رو بگیرین که سر ازمون اذیتتون نکنه .....من خودم سر ازمون از همین روش استفاده میکنم تاثیرش واقعا خوبه ....ودرضمن دوروز قبل کنکور رو خیلی کم بخوابید که شب قبل کنکور راحت بخوابید ....این نکات رو اگر رعایت کنید از 10تاریتالین هم بهترهست

----------


## AmirAria

> اگر کسی از دوستان میخواد ریتالین بخوره از الان باید بخوره و بعد کنکورم دوزشو کم کم کاهش بده 
> من یه زمانی میخوردم راستش اوایلش خیلی خوب بود خوابم خیلی کم شده بود اما بعدش تاثیرش کمتر شد 
> البته به نظرم به جای ریتالین قبل ساعتای 7یک فنجون قهوه قبل کنکور بخورید بعدشم یه هایپ رو تو بطری نوشابه بریزید و بعد عمومی ها بخورید حتما قبل کنکور دستشویی برید و مثانتون رو خالی کنید ..هایپ روهم به صورت تدریجی بخورید نه یک جا ودرضمن حتما موقعی که میخواید هایپ رو تو بطری نوشابه بریزید گازش رو بگیرین که سر ازمون اذیتتون نکنه .....من خودم سر ازمون از همین روش استفاده میکنم تاثیرش واقعا خوبه ....ودرضمن دوروز قبل کنکور رو خیلی کم بخوابید که شب قبل کنکور راحت بخوابید ....این نکات رو اگر رعایت کنید از 10تاریتالین هم بهترهست


من سراغ قرص نمیرم این انرژی زا رو بیشتر توضیح بده یکم

----------


## am3175

البته اگه به جای هایپ ردبول بگیرین بهتر هستش

----------


## am3175

> من سراغ قرص نمیرم این انرژی زا رو بیشتر توضیح بده یکم


ببین نوشابه های انرژی زا کافیین و انرژی خیلی زیادی دارن که معمولا ورزشکارا میخورن ....برای کنکورهم استفاده میشه و قند خون و واقعا سطح تمرکز و انرژیتو میاره بالا ..ولی یه مشکلی که داره باعث میشه ضربان قلبت بیشتر بشه و استرست بره بالا برای همین میگم سر ازمون یه بار امتحان کن اگه مشکلی نداشتی کنکور بخور

----------


## Masoume

انرژی زا راه بهتریه

----------


## AmirAria

> ببین نوشابه های انرژی زا کافیین و انرژی خیلی زیادی دارن که معمولا ورزشکارا میخورن ....برای کنکورهم استفاده میشه و قند خون و واقعا سطح تمرکز و انرژیتو میاره بالا ..ولی یه مشکلی که داره باعث میشه ضربان قلبت بیشتر بشه و استرست بره بالا برای همین میگم سر ازمون یه بار امتحان کن اگه مشکلی نداشتی کنکور بخور


اوکی 
از کجا میشه گرفت سوپر مارکت؟ هایپ ، ردبول ، فرقشون فقط مارکه؟

----------


## am3175

> اوکی 
> از کجا میشه گرفت سوپر مارکت؟ هایپ ، ردبول ، فرقشون فقط مارکه؟


اره هردوشون انرژیران ولی ردبول بهتره .....اره هایپ که همه جا پیدا میشه ولی ردبول شاید پیداکردنش سخت باشه

----------


## Divergent

> اوکی 
> از کجا میشه گرفت سوپر مارکت؟ هایپ ، ردبول ، فرقشون فقط مارکه؟


سوپر مارکت ها اغلب دارن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اوکی 
> از کجا میشه گرفت سوپر مارکت؟ هایپ ، ردبول ، فرقشون فقط مارکه؟





> اره هردوشون انرژیران ولی ردبول بهتره .....اره هایپ که همه جا پیدا میشه ولی ردبول شاید پیداکردنش سخت باشه


وقتتون رو با نوشابه طلف نکنید .یه فنجون اسپرسو 6 برابر هایپ و ردبول و ... کافئین داره. فقط برا عوارضش پروپرانولول 20 میلیگرم قبل ازمونها استفاده کنید.

----------


## مديسا

من پارسال از سه روز قبل كنكور پروپرانولول ميخوردم يه حس بيخيالي به ادم دست ميده و ميگن بازدهي هم مياره پايين 
من چون شديدا استرس عصبي داشتم بابام بهم داد واسه كم كردن استرس ، تپش قلب رو كم ميكنه
صبح كنكور قبل از دادن دفترچه ها هم خوردم 
گلاب به روتون چنان حالت تهوّعي گرفتم و دل و روده ام سر جلسه ريخت بيرون

----------


## ZAPATA

هم خود حال طبیعی که داشتیم بهترین راه حله ! ::  :Yahoo (106): 
.......
البته .... توجه به سطح آهن و ویتامین B و C ......... بدک نیست ...... ! گاهی خستگی ها و بی حوصلگی مربوط به همین 3 تاست

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> من پارسال از سه روز قبل كنكور پروپرانولول ميخوردم يه حس بيخيالي به ادم دست ميده و ميگن بازدهي هم مياره پايين 
> من چون شديدا استرس عصبي داشتم بابام بهم داد واسه كم كردن استرس ، تپش قلب رو كم ميكنه
> صبح كنكور قبل از دادن دفترچه ها هم خوردم 
> گلاب به روتون چنان حالت تهوّعي گرفتم و دل و روده ام سر جلسه ريخت بيرون


منم روز قبل کنکور پروپرانولول خوردم، استرسمو خیلی کم کرد
روز قبلش یه دونه خورده بشه کفایت میکنه، نیازی نیس دوباره قبل کنکور یکی دیگه بخورین، چون اثر بدتری میذاره

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

ولی بنظر من هیچ چیزی بهتر از یه فنجون قهوه نیست
هم خواب آلودگی رو برطرف میکنه، هم تمرکز رو بیشتر میکنه، و هم حس سرخوشی میده به آدم
مثلا سر جلسه یهو میبینی از 25 تا سوال ادبیات 24 تا رو بلد نیستی میخندی میگی فدای سرم، به درک که بلد نیستم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## IMAN7

> ولی بنظر من هیچ چیزی بهتر از یه فنجون قهوه نیست
> هم خواب آلودگی رو برطرف میکنه، هم تمرکز رو بیشتر میکنه، و هم حس سرخوشی میده به آدم
> مثلا سر جلسه یهو میبینی از 25 تا سوال ادبیات 24 تا رو بلد نیستی میخندی میگی فدای سرم، به درک که بلد نیستم


داداش مطمئنی اونی که خوردی قهوه بوده؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> داداش مطمئنی اونی که خوردی قهوه بوده؟


شایدم نبوده! 
ولی میدونم بالای بالام... انگار رو ابرام...  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

پ.ن: دور از شوخی قهوه شاید قدرت قرص رو نداشته باشه، ولی ضررش به مراتب کمتره و عوارضی به جا نمیذاره

----------


## reza2018

> ولی بنظر من هیچ چیزی بهتر از یه فنجون قهوه نیست
> هم خواب آلودگی رو برطرف میکنه، هم تمرکز رو بیشتر میکنه، و هم حس سرخوشی میده به آدم
> مثلا سر جلسه یهو میبینی از 25 تا سوال ادبیات 24 تا رو بلد نیستی میخندی میگی فدای سرم، به درک که بلد نیستم


اسپرسو نوش جان می کنی؟

----------


## attila

تشکر از همه دوستان.
قشنگ میشه از این 8 صفحه یه مقاله پر و پیمون علمی -تجربی در آورد : )

----------


## Divergent

دوستان .. تریاک بهترین گزینه ست .. روز قبل کنکور استفاده می کنی .. میری تو فضا .. سر جلسه هم استرس نمی گیرتت :Yahoo (50): 
بعد برای اینکه روز کنکور خوابت نگیره یه بار دیگه میزنی

----------


## Namaki

بابا یه چیز زیر دیپلمی بگید اینا خیلی با کلاس و خفن ن...هایپ و ردبول و اسپرسو..داداش من اگه پول اینارو داشتم که درس نمیخوندم میرفتم تو کار بورس اینا  :Yahoo (21): چایی خودمون نمیشه؟البته عید رمضون قبل کنکوره شاید فرجی شد و تو عید نوشابه خوردیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## am3175

> بابا یه چیز زیر دیپلمی بگید اینا خیلی با کلاس و خفن ن...هایپ و ردبول و اسپرسو..داداش من اگه پول اینارو داشتم که درس نمیخوندم میرفتم تو کار بورس اینا چایی خودمون نمیشه؟البته عید رمضون قبل کنکوره شاید فرجی شد و تو عید نوشابه خوردیم


نوکرتم داداش فدای سادگیت

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> اسپرسو نوش جان می کنی؟


از نوع سینگلش : (

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> دوستان .. تریاک بهترین گزینه ست .. روز قبل کنکور استفاده می کنی .. میری تو فضا .. سر جلسه هم استرس نمی گیرتت
> بعد برای اینکه روز کنکور خوابت نگیره یه بار دیگه میزنی


هیچی... فک کنم یه مشت چِت و نشئه قراره بفرستیم سر جلسه کنکور  :Yahoo (20): 
وید که پیشنهاد دادن، حالا هم تریاک  :Yahoo (4): 
خدا آخر عاقبتمون رو ختم به خیر بفرماید ان شا اللههههههههه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## The JoKer

> هیچی... فک کنم یه مشت چِت و نشئه قراره بفرستیم سر جلسه کنکور 
> وید که پیشنهاد دادن، حالا هم تریاک 
> خدا آخر عاقبتمون رو ختم به خیر بفرماید ان شا اللههههههههه


وید  رو کی پیشنهاد داد ؟!!!!   
من که برای درسای محاسباتی بلوبری رو به همتون پیشنهاد می‌کنم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> وید  رو کی پیشنهاد داد ؟!!!!   
> من که برای درسای محاسباتی بلوبری رو به همتون پیشنهاد می‌کنم


با قبل کنکور کاری ندارم، ولی امیدوارم بعد کنکور یه بسته سیگار بذارن دم در که هرکی خراب کرد یه نخ ورداره بره گوشه حیاط بکشه... : (

----------


## am3175

> با قبل کنکور کاری ندارم، ولی امیدوارم بعد کنکور یه بسته سیگار بذارن دم در که هرکی خراب کرد یه نخ ورداره بره گوشه حیاط بکشه... : (


خدایی  اگه خراب کردم میرم 4تا ***** مخورم تا شبم نمیرم خونه

----------


## am3175

> 


خدایی  اگه خراب کردم میرم 4تا شامپایین مخورم تا شبم نمیرم خونه

----------


## susba

قهوه برای من که اصلا گزینه خوبی نیست.تا نیم ساعت بعدش گلاب به روتون کلا دفع می شه،بعد سه ساعتم به شدت گرسنه می شم.
واقعا نمی دونم چی کار کنم.
البته صبحانه نخورده آزمون می دم شاید به اینم ربط داشته باشه.
وسط عمومیا اینقدر خسته می شم که سوالارو به زور می تونم ببینم.اختصاصیم که نخوندم کلا امیدم به عمومیه :Yahoo (20): 
هایپ هم یه بار واسه امتحان خرداد گرفتم جای این که بیدار بمونم خوابم برد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
نمی دونم چی کار کنم...

----------


## mobin7

بخورید و بیاشامید اسراف هم کردید به درک فوقش معتاد میشین
ریتالین بعد یه مدت دیگه جواب نمیده باید هی دز رو ببری بالا
بار اول سرجلسه نخور. گه استرسی نیستی چندبار قبل کنکور یه تست کن ببین باهاش سازگاری یا نه

----------


## mobin7

بالام جان انگار سالم ترین عضو انجمنم.

از این به بعد به جای کاربران انجمن بنویسید بنگیان انجمن :/
بعد کنکور هم از همینجا باید مستقیم هدایت شین انجمن ترک

----------


## Wild Rose

چه بیکارید ها :Yahoo (21): 
کسی که میدونه فردا آزمون داره...اگه عین آدمیزاد شب زود بخوابه...خوابش نمیگیره :Yahoo (21): 
من پارسال شب قبل کنکور ساعت ۱۰ خوابیدم :Yahoo (21): 
ننه ام اینا از استرس خوابشون نمیبرد :Yahoo (4): 
تاصبح بیدار بودن :Yahoo (21): 
ولی من بی خوابی هامو قشنگ جبران کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arefeh78

اینا بیتا میگن 
بیدار باش انگار ریتالین: )
پ .ن :
خوب دکتر برید 
ازمایش دادید؟؟
شاید یه چیزی خونتون کمه
برید دکتر گیاهی قطعا چیزای بهتر از ریتالین دارن:_

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> چه بیکارید ها
> کسی که میدونه فردا آزمون داره...اگه عین آدمیزاد شب زود بخوابه...خوابش نمیگیره
> من پارسال شب قبل کنکور ساعت ۱۰ خوابیدم
> ننه ام اینا از استرس خوابشون نمیبرد
> تاصبح بیدار بودن
> ولی من بی خوابی هامو قشنگ جبران کردم


من پارسال دقیقا برعکس بودم
از استرسِ نخوندن خوابم نمیبرد، خانواده میگفتن بگیر بخواب بابا تک رقمی هم بشی تهش هیچی نیس  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## kurdish boy

بیخیال انرژی زا و قرص شید  :Yahoo (16):  هیچ کدوم به اندازه یه صبحانه خوب ادمو سرحال نمیاره.. :Yahoo (112): ..برای دوری از استرس و اضطراب چند نفس عمیق بکشید حله قرص نمیخواد :Yahoo (114):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام
> من تو ازمون هایی که میدم خیلی خسته میشم طوری که بعضی از دروس اختصاصی رو بلدم ولی بخاطر خستگی یا جواب نمیدم یا اگه جواب بدم بی دقتی میکنم و چیزی رو که بلدم اشتباه میزنم،میخواستم ببینم کسی خودش ریتالین استفاده کرده و میتونه راهنمایی کنه? تو سایتا در موردش زیاد نوشتن اما همش واسه مصرف بلند مدته!من فقط.یه بار میخام استفاده کنم پس خطر اعتیادشو نگید!


نمی دونم شاید ضرر نداره چون یکی از فامیلای ما ک خودش پزشکی می خونه برای من ریتالین نوشته بود...

----------


## Nediw

كاش ٦ ماه ريتالين ميخوردي و هيچيت نميشد!
من واقعا نياز دارم بهش،صبح زود بيدار ميشم ولي عوض اش ساعت ٩.٣٠ كه ميشه خواب آلود ميشم و تمركز ندارم،يكي نوشته بود اگه يك هشتم اش رو بخوري ضرر نداره!!!!!نميدونم چيكار كنم!البته مشكل گير اوردنش رو هم دارم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ali.sn

خواهشا اين چيز هارو نخوريد سلامتيتون مهم تر از كنكوره ما تو ايندع به دكتر يا مهندس سالم نياز داريم نه مريض

----------


## Nediw

فقط سوال پرسيدم وگرنه مطمئن باشيد بدون تجويز پزشك همچين كاري نخواهم كرد

----------


## ℰ𝒽𝑠𝑎𝑛

سلام
ریتالین رو بی خیال شو  از کافئین استفاده کنید 
نمونشون 
قرص جوشان انرژی سان لایف - Energy Drink


قرص جوشان انرژی هانسال - Energy Effervescent Tablets

----------


## pardis1

ولی میگن دوزش کم باشه خوبه

----------


## hani joon

من استفاده میکنم البته دکتر برای بیش فعالیم داده ولی میدونی چیه یه یکی دوساعتی بهت انرژی میده و بعدش یهو انرژیت تخلیه میشه و لطفا استفاده نکن اگه نظرمو میپرسی

----------


## Nediw

ميدونم كه بچه ها براي امتحان رزيدنتي استفاده ميكنن ،شما وقتي ميخوري هر چي ميخوني رو دقيق دقيق يادت ميمونه؟راندمان ات بالا نميره؟چرا ميگي نبايد استفاده كرد؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*نخورین


من خوردم هیچ گهی نشدم

معتادی داره*

----------


## ali 1379

از من می شنوین هیچ وقت دارو نخورین.چه ریتالین چه هر قرص دیگه ای.انرژِی زا هم می خوای صبحانه ارده با شیره انگور بخور.بهترین غذاست برای جوانان که قوت در تنشون محفوظ بمونه.بهترین غذاست برای دانشجویان و دانشمندان و متفکران و افراد اهل اختراع چون مغز رو قوی می کنه.خلاصه بهترین غذا برای مغز هست.یارو با این غذا ms درمان می کنه.یعنی در این حد.

----------


## pardis1

> از من می شنوین هیچ وقت دارو نخورین.چه ریتالین چه هر قرص دیگه ای.انرژِی زا هم می خوای صبحانه ارده با شیره انگور بخور.بهترین غذاست برای جوانان که قوت در تنشون محفوظ بمونه.بهترین غذاست برای دانشجویان و دانشمندان و متفکران و افراد اهل اختراع چون مغز رو قوی می کنه.خلاصه بهترین غذا برای مغز هست.یارو با این غذا ms درمان می کنه.یعنی در این حد.



شیره انگور و ارده صورت ادمو پر جوش اکنه میکنه

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

من موندم شما آخرش میخواین دکتر شین یا معتاد؟!  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## hadi r

آدمی که بخواد با قرص حافظشو واسه چند ساعت نگه داره تو طول عمرش و شغلش میخواد چندتا دیگه ازین قرصا بخوره؟
من که اصلا توصیه نمیکنم

----------


## Reza.k

سلام
درس خوندن بهتر از این حاشیه هاست. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mehran123

يكي دو بار فك نكنم مشكلي ايجاد كنه من يه بار قبل يكي از ازمونا خوردم اصن تا اخر امتحان خسته نميشي يكيم قبل كنكورم ميخورم.

----------


## kia77

سلام
کامنت ها رو خوندم
ریتالین در دراز مدت عوارض خودشو داره
از طرفی هم اگه بخواین روز کنکور استفاده کنین ممکنه چون اولین بار تجربه می کنین دچار تعریق و... بشید.
حالا دیگه خود دانید ولی از همین امروز تا کنکور روی ساعت های خواب و بیداری تون و افزایش حجم کارتون کار کنین. کم کم ذهنتون به کار سنگین و طولانی عادت می کنه.

----------

